# Anyone elk hunting around Colorado Springs??



## B&amp;C03 (Jun 28, 2007)

Been hunting unit 59 while stationed in Ft Carson, with meat in the freezer every season. Moved and offering up some help if needed.


----------



## duckcommand (Dec 19, 2006)

I got a Statewide Bull Muzzleloader tag starting in 6 weeks. Where where you hunting in Unit 59.

email me at duckcommand at gmail dot com


----------



## rinodods (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm stationed at carson as well. Been looking all over for elk hunting info. I've got two guys wanting to go as well. Any info you could provide would be great. I'd imagine we'd be hunting the 2nd rifle season with OTC tags if they have any. Bring on the tips. lol


----------

